# Sulawesi Shrimp



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks like there are some really exciting new shrimp coming to the hobby! I was told they breed like cherry shrimp. Hopefully we'll see these all over the place soon!

http://www.guitarfish.org/2008/02/07/new-sulawesi-shrimp


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I know, I was drooling over them on Planet Invert this morning.

EXPENSIVE!!! $*200.00* for *FIVE* shrimp!

http://www.planetinverts.com/store/...ath=71&zenid=b168acf146cfcb300b5b3344853e5c8c


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I've seen a few in person, some are STUNNING allthough they are much more vibrant in colour in the pictures but that could also have largely to do with temp, food, mood etc. 

I've yet to see the one's I'm looking for here but in a about a month I know this chick in North York who will have some.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Those are nice looking fish, and I agree 200 is quite a bit of a sticker shock.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> I've yet to see the one's I'm looking for here but in a about a month I know this chick in North York who will have some.


Hmmm, I wonder who that could be???


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You know... for what those are going for its almost more economical to setup a little FOWLR SW tank and get some nice SW shrimp


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Well.. they dont exactly breed like cherry shrimp but they breed like cherry shrimp as in they do it like rabbits...

price dropped from $40 bucks a piece to $8 in just 4mths here... 
i've got about 10pcs and my pregnant female jsut died..hahaha..omg...


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone know of anyone who would by 5 shrimp at 200$?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Shattered said:


> Does anyone know of anyone who would by 5 shrimp at 200$?


Yep I sure do and I'd be one of them.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

ooh those are pretty - although the black ones creep me out for some reason.

I wish I could have shrimp in my tank, but my kribs would make a quick meal of them!!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Shattered said:


> Does anyone know of anyone who would by 5 shrimp at 200$?


... Seriously... $200 for five and you can't even smoke them...


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats just crazy, why not breed ghost with cherry and get those stipe colours?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sameer said:


> Thats just crazy, why not breed ghost with cherry and get those stipe colours?


Good luck with that.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ironically, I think Lucky's aquarium (over in Market Village) had Sulawesi shrimp available for $40 a piece too....just recently too.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> Ironically, I think Lucky's aquarium (over in Market Village) had Sulawesi shrimp available for $40 a piece too....just recently too.


Yes they do, they don't have many left. Unfortunately they aren't the one's I want.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Kate, book me for your first customer when you breed them. I want to be on the waiting list now 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Kate, book me for your first customer when you breed them. I want to be on the waiting list now


I'm sure we can figure out a trade, you always have neat stuff. Did you see JRS is looking for crystal reds? (On PNA)


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I'm sure we can figure out a trade, you always have neat stuff. Did you see JRS is looking for crystal reds? (On PNA)


Yup, I saw that. He must be getting bored of the plants.  

Add me to the list as well... but first I'm trying to convince the wife to let me try my hand at the CRS.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kate what kind are you looking for maybe Ill get a different kind and we can trade later Pat


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Kate what kind are you looking for maybe Ill get a different kind and we can trade later Pat


My shrimp budget is a little busted at the moment it's hubby's birthday on Friday and instead of my shrimp I'm surprising him with an Xbox 360 and some games.  LOL He deserves it and is so good about putting up with my fish stuff all of the time. This of course means he'll be glued to the thing and hopefully paying less attention to the new fish tanks that about to magically appear in the fishroom.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you get him an account or does he already have one?

The big hot game right now is Grand Theft Auto IV but he might like Gears of War better?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Did you get him an account or does he already have one?
> 
> The big hot game right now is Grand Theft Auto IV but he might like Gears of War better?


He already had one, he's a Call of Duty 4 kinda guy so I picked that up and pre ordered some other game I know he wanted.  He has a nice credit from EB Games from when we traded stuff in awhile back so I'm sure they'll be stacks of game collecting dust in no time.  And for what I spent on that stupid system with all the wireless crap and chargers he can buy the rest of the games himself lol.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I actually like that game and watch when they play 

What are you doing up so early? Where's Cid, she's got to be around here somewhere. LOL!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> Did you see JRS is looking for crystal reds? (On PNA)


Yes, but I think he is looking for some higher grades ones. Mines are grade C.



Shattered said:


> Add me to the list as well... but first I'm trying to convince the wife to let me try my hand at the CRS.


You might want to try out the cull stocks from BA. I think they are selling them for $2.99 each or something like that.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> I actually like that game and watch when they play
> 
> What are you doing up so early? Where's Cid, she's got to be around here somewhere. LOL!


I'm feeling under the weather and fell asleep early and woke up wide awake around midnight lol. Now of course I am dead to the world.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

man its all about those red cardinal shrimps..they look crazy, I love the white whiskers..


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> You might want to try out the cull stocks from BA. I think they are selling them for $2.99 each or something like that.


I brought my 3-year old son into BA's and we walked out with 15 Ghost Shrimp for the price of 5. He basically followed one employee around for 10-15 min, helping while he bagged fish for customers. He carried the bags, and nets and had a ball.

Now to see if he can get me a break on the more expensive stock.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Shattered said:


> I brought my 3-year old son into BA's and we walked out with 15 Ghost Shrimp for the price of 5. He basically followed one employee around for 10-15 min, helping while he bagged fish for customers. He carried the bags, and nets and had a ball.
> 
> Now to see if he can get me a break on the more expensive stock.


I need to borrow my nephew!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> Did you get him an account or does he already have one?
> 
> The big hot game right now is Grand Theft Auto IV but he might like Gears of War better?


As a gamer, having played both, I can very confidently say if anybody likes that piece of monotonous crapp called gears of war they should just jump infront of a truck 

On the sixth level of gears of war you start to get attacked by bats.

Any game that falls back to having wildlife attack you was just poorly thought out from the outset.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

gee... if you want to play a good game get World of Warcrack, oops Warcraft.... lol

Any WoW'rs out here?

back on topic, I would love some of those shrimp... but I have decided that I do not have the tank space for multiple species of fish and shrimps. Too bad so many of my fish look on shrimp as a source of food.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not a junkie but I have played it. Ooops, it's 2:00 in the friggin morning! Where did the time go???


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> gee... if you want to play a good game get World of Warcrack, oops Warcraft.... lol
> 
> Any WoW'rs out here?
> 
> back on topic, I would love some of those shrimp... but I have decided that I do not have the tank space for multiple species of fish and shrimps. Too bad so many of my fish look on shrimp as a source of food.


WoW is for people who don't actually play videogames but want to think that they do. 

JKS no but really its not my thing.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> gee... if you want to play a good game get World of Warcrack, oops Warcraft.... lol
> 
> Any WoW'rs out here?
> 
> .


I suspended my account in Feb. Enough was enough.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Knowing my addictions to games, I never did vernture into WOW or any online RPG games. But Guild war was tempting.
I still play WC3 once in a while to keep the account from sliding.
Halo 3 was OK. But only lasted 2 weeks. I still have a copy of GTA 3 that I haven't even install and the box is still unopen. It still have the plastic wrap. I really wish I have more time. But such is life with kids.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

So who can fuel my addiction and suggest some good Xbox 360 RPG games. Leroyyyyyyyyyyyy Jenkinnnsssssssss!!!!


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Well apparently theres a new game coming out called SULAWESI SHRIMP.

It'll be expensive but all the rage in the months to come.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

redclove said:


> Well apparently theres a new game coming out called SULAWESI SHRIMP.
> 
> It'll be expensive but all the rage in the months to come.


I already have that game lol. Very expensive, all the money was spent on graphics, there is very little action.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> So who can fuel my addiction and suggest some good Xbox 360 RPG games. Leroyyyyyyyyyyyy Jenkinnnsssssssss!!!!


Well, Oblivion? The game came out for xbox a little while back I think the special addition. But I have a pc, Ive played 250 hours of it so far, one amazing game. For pc you can add tons of mods which extends the game play alot.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> So who can fuel my addiction and suggest some good Xbox 360 RPG games. Leroyyyyyyyyyyyy Jenkinnnsssssssss!!!!


Well girl if you are going to call out Leroy then you must get WoW... as he is a WoW character... a person not listening to his raid leader... came back after grabbing a drink or whatever and then screamed out his name(yep you guessed it) and wiped the entire raid of 40 people. He now lives in infamy.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> So who can fuel my addiction and suggest some good Xbox 360 RPG games. Leroyyyyyyyyyyyy Jenkinnnsssssssss!!!!


TheDogFather recommends Mass Effect


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> Well girl if you are going to call out Leroy then you must get WoW... as he is a WoW character... a person not listening to his raid leader... came back after grabbing a drink or whatever and then screamed out his name(yep you guessed it) and wiped the entire raid of 40 people. He now lives in infamy.


Yes I know I was forced to watch it a gazillion times as my husband and his cousin died laughing for about an hour on You Tube there are tons of different version of it as well lol. Everytime I decide to go in guns a blazin' I scream F' It! Leroyyyyy Jinkinssss.

I picked up Oblivion today so I'm glad its decent!


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Who the heck has time to play WoW or whatever when keeping fish.

I was playing 6-8 hours a day since it came out and quit to slow down and breed fish. I'm now spending as much time looking after my tanks as I did playing all my level 70's in WoW!

And, this is a heck of lot more expensive than the 15 or so dollars a month for WoW.

Does the term 'frying pan, fire' have significance to anyone else?


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but anyone have any updates on this shrimp in the area? vancouver has them growing more and more common but I can't find anyone in T.O who has them..


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

redclove said:


> I know this is an old thread but anyone have any updates on this shrimp in the area? vancouver has them growing more and more common but I can't find anyone in T.O who has them..


I have cardinals. Am still working on expanding the colony. The person shipping them didn't pack them very well so I am awaiting another shipment to replace the losses the occured with my first parcel.

I am hopeful that I will be bringing some more back from another shrimp head I know that lives near my folks in Florida when I visit next month.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I have cardinals. Am still working on expanding the colony. The person shipping them didn't pack them very well so I am awaiting another shipment to replace the losses the occured with my first parcel.
> 
> I am hopeful that I will be bringing some more back from another shrimp head I know that lives near my folks in Florida when I visit next month.


nice. keep us posted, I hope you build up your colony to the point you will make some available to others. pics?

cheers

M


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

redclove said:


> nice. keep us posted, I hope you build up your colony to the point you will make some available to others. pics?
> 
> cheers
> 
> M


I hope to as well. I've heard they don't ship well but the way the person packaged mine I can't tell if it was the faulty shipping or both. My husband is oversea's and currently has the camera so there won't be pictures until he returns. They are in the fish room and to date the lighting so cruddy they are either overexposed to look like dark red blobs. Its probally more my fault then the poor lighting. I'm terrible with pictures.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

what was your source / how were the shipped?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

redclove said:


> I know this is an old thread but anyone have any updates on this shrimp in the area? vancouver has them growing more and more common but I can't find anyone in T.O who has them..


I have 6 species on order from Germany but will probably not receive until mid-June. This may be during the time we are doing the big fish room reno but will probably put them in the basement quarantine tanks anyways. I don't want to miss out on this order. Most of the sources from Sulawesi directly have dried up due to one thing or other but the Germans are still getting them. I've decided to keep some of the current fish room tanks to use as shrimp and Apisto quarantine tanks in the basement.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks harold.

I'm assuming the cardinals are a part of that order. They seem to have the most success for tank breeding. Hope it works out..


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

redclove said:


> what was your source / how were the shipped?


I had them shipped from a ab seller in Germany. My husbands entire family lives in Germany so his cousin is scouting out a few breeders for me and then I'm going to send him a shipping kit so all he'll have to do is add water, shimp and knot the bags.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

nice plan.

its a longshot but if you find that more quantities mean a better price per shrimp, I'd throw into that pot. I know about the risks of dead-upon-arrival (or shortly after) and that they are pricey, but I am keen on getting these one way or another. no hard feelings either way. let me know how things work out!

cheers

M


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

redclove said:


> nice plan.
> 
> its a longshot but if you find that more quantities mean a better price per shrimp, I'd throw into that pot. I know about the risks of dead-upon-arrival (or shortly after) and that they are pricey, but I am keen on getting these one way or another. no hard feelings either way. let me know how things work out!
> 
> ...


Will do so...I'm hoping the Florida thing pans out. Then they are in transit for a plane ride and the drive home. Shoot me a pm with your email. If I can find them I'm happy to spread em around.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I might be interested in some too.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey as a regular customer Iam intrested to lol.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm looking for some sulawesi shrimps aswell


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

any updates from anyone on leads for these Cardinal Sulawesi Shrimp?

cheers


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A local retailer MAY have them


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> A local retailer MAY have them


oh yeah? how local..


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

redclove said:


> oh yeah? how local..


Very local to Eric and I


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

so.. is this some kinda secret?

Menagerie? Local breeder? Spill it!

M



KnaveTO said:


> Very local to Eric and I


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

redclove said:


> so.. is this some kinda secret?
> 
> Menagerie? Local breeder? Spill it!
> 
> M


I have four Yellow Spot Bee (that's what they were called) shrimp from Sulawesi. (I just checked the tank) They are deep red but small.

Matt, I had them on the website for a couple weeks. If you want them call me at the store. I'm working this weekend (once yearly thing) and will give a great deal on them. They are listed at $12.99 each but if you take the remaining 4 it will be much better.

I will be getting the Cardinals and many other types of Sulawesi shrimps, snails, crabs in mid-September after the renos.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I do remember seeing those yellow cheek bee's on your site, but its the Cardinal I am really after. I've read up on some success strories on breeding them and I plan to give it a shot. I would gladly supply you with them if I can really get them going. Still, I will try and stop by this week to see the bees.

M



menagerie said:


> I have four Yellow Spot Bee (that's what they were called) shrimp from Sulawesi. (I just checked the tank) They are deep red but small.
> 
> Matt, I had them on the website for a couple weeks. If you want them call me at the store. I'm working this weekend (once yearly thing) and will give a great deal on them. They are listed at $12.99 each but if you take the remaining 4 it will be much better.
> 
> I will be getting the Cardinals and many other types of Sulawesi shrimps, snails, crabs in mid-September after the renos.


----------

